# Недоразвитый позвоночник



## Manefa (7 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте!!!!  Я не знаю с чего начать, но попробую. У моего почти 15-ти летнего сына по снимкам установили недоразвитый позвоночник. Ему скоро 15, а позвоночник как у 12-ти летнего. Отправили к эндокринологу, на мой  вопрос....от чего это она ответила: Да кто его знает...может наследственное...........И выписала Кальций Д3. Конечно, мы начали пить,...назначили нам несколько анализов на громоны, но они еше не готовы. 

Я поняла по разговорам врача с медсестрой, что возможно это остеопороз. Разве так бывает??? Что делать??


----------



## Ell (8 Дек 2007)

а поподробнее? вы ж не просто так пошли к врачу.


----------



## Кронмед (8 Дек 2007)

А что Вас заставило обратиться к врачам? Какие жалобы у сына.
Во-вторых: не надо паниковать, у мальчиков половое развитие не всегда соответствует возрасту. А потом вдруг внезапно вырастет на полметра, как гриб после дождя. И кости будут соответствовать возрасту.


----------



## Helen (8 Дек 2007)

Порой удивляешься, как врач может общаться с пациентами таким образом, что они потом остаются с такой тревогой и растеряностью, иногда даже совершенно без причин, почему бы не объяснить точку зрения как следует...

Мы, конечно, без осмотра не знаем, есть ли отставание в физическом развитии, (и позвоночника соответственно), но на первый взгляд я совершенно согласна с предыдущими мнениями.


----------



## Кронмед (8 Дек 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> Порой удивляешься, как врач может общаться с пациентами таким образом, что они потом остаются с такой тревогой и растеряностью, .


Хелен, лучше пусть тревога и растерянность, чем если бы эндокринолог внедрилась с экспериментами в гуморальную регуляцию, нарушив очень сложную комбинаторику физиологических осей. Когда соматотропин и тестостерон бурно заиграют, тогда всё выйдет на нормальные кондиции.

Добавлено через 6 часов 22 минуты 
Я сам долго был маленьким, ушастым и без усов. 
Старался говорить басом, но давал "петуха". Девочки об меня спотыкались и мне было обидно:cray:


----------



## Helen (8 Дек 2007)

С этой стороны, конечно, я согласна на все 100%. Что касается вмешательства в гормональный фон ребенка для изменения генетически заложенных  параметров (без других медицинских показаний) - это противоестественный нефизиологичный путь, и эндокринологи редко  на это идут, только после всех разъяснений и предупреждений, у очень настырных родителей.

По поводу последнего признания - из таких мальчиков вырастают в будущем отличные мужественные парни! (имею опыт наблюдения)


----------



## Manefa (9 Дек 2007)

Стал жаловаться на боли в спине, ходили к хирургу, но снимки он назначал только шейного и грудных отделов.На правил к невропатологу, она объяснила мне, что когда проводила свои тесты молоточком, ей не понравилась реакция моего сына, направила нас на снимок поясницы, где всё и выяснилось.  Причем внешне у него все нормально, высокий, все половые признаки соответствуют возрасту, а тут такое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2007)

А снимки можно посмотреть?


----------



## Manefa (15 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте,а вот снимки нам не дали.В карточке просто написано заключение по снимкам,его и читают врачи,а снимки и они не видят.Сдали кровь на гормоны, пьем кальций Д3, ждем результаты анализов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2007)

А прочитать заключение как-то можно?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (16 Дек 2007)

напишите, какой у ребенка диагноз, заключение по снимкам,  результаты анализов на гормоны. 
иначе ситуация совершенно непонятная.


----------



## Manefa (10 Фев 2008)

Извините, что не отвечала. Болела гриппом.  Готовы наши анализы: Кальций 2,4 ммоль/л
Фосфор 1,28 ммоль/л
Этот анализ у меня на руках, анализ на гормоны на руки мне не дали пока, но я их видела гормон остеокальцид 123!!!! Эндокринолог до окончания эпидемии гриппа прием не ведет,я  поймала её случайно в коридоре поликлиннике, сказала, что приходить через три недели, тогда попрошу написать заключение официальное.Мы обследуемся в обычной детской поликлиннике. Может быть кто-то знает адрес хорошей клиннике в Питере???? Куда можно с этой проблемой обратиться??


----------

